# Sinn 757 Tegimented Steel



## rybst (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi there fellow WISers (if there is such a word)

I am interested in a Sinn 757. I have several issues i need clarification and help with, please.

1. Tegimented steel - is it all that great or just marketing hoax and mumbo-jumbo. Any real life experiences with tegimented steel?
2. 757 vs 757 Diapal - does it warrant 50% surcharge? Is it like tegimented steel - hoax or real life benefit?
3. Strap options - leather? silicon? bracelet? - hard to believe the leather strap is cheaper than the silicon.

Can anyone suggest where i can buy extra silicon straps?

And any personal opinions all welcomed.

Thanking you in advance.


----------



## Kaiser J (Aug 15, 2011)

I thought this Long Term Test Report: Tegimented Sinn Watches was especially informative. So far, I haven't seen a single mark on my U1's tegimented bezel.

I'm personally not a fan of the silicon strap - I found it was prone to picking up lint and dust. It just never looked clean. I think the bracelet or leather strap options are preferable.


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

Surcharge for the Diapal is about 12,5% (using German pricing) when comparing like for like, i.e. Diapal 757 with the 757 UTC. Diapal technology will decrease long term service requirements and also gives you an extended warranty period of 5 years (compared to 3 years for 757 UTC). 

Two things make the Diapal stand out, the galvanized grey dial and the satinized finishing. Satin finishing will help in hiding small damages compared to a matte finish. Same goes for the satinized and tegimented bracelet of the Diapal compared to the matte bracelet of the regular 757. Also, the Diapal bracelet looks better than the regular bracelet, but that's just my opinion. 

I think that the 757 looks best on either a bracelet or rubber because, with it's respectable height, the leather strap looks somewhat out of proportion. I went for the Diapal, but whatever you do, you'll have a very nice watch that's made to last. The previous poster provided you with a very useful link on the case hardening, I think that it's no panacea but will still provide real life benefit. Oh, the Sinn silicon strap fits that watch perfectly. Don't look for alternatives, there are none that are a better match and your AD will sell them.


----------



## Watch wrist: g.p. (Jul 21, 2010)

I my personal experience the Teg'ed case stands up very well to everyday bumps and scrapes.
My U2 (fully teg'ed sub steel) is nearing 16 months of wear and although I have rubbed/banged into doorknobs and corners it literally looks the same as the day I bought it, the same goes for the clasp on the rubber strap and the bracelet.
Also, after the "new" wore off the silicone I found it seemed to stay much cleaner looking. (re. lint attraction)

I hope you enjoy your new watch and be sure to post photos!


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

Here are a few quick pics of my 757 (not Diapal) with a satin finished tegimented bracelet. I recently acquired this bracelet not realizing that it had a different finish from the watch case. I also have the teg bracelet with the matte finish, and while closer to the watch case, it is not an exact match either.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Lencoth said:


> ...The Sinn silicon strap fits that watch perfectly. Don't look for alternatives, there are none that are a better match and your AD will sell them.


I agree but the OP is from Australia and I don't think the AD there sells straps. I would also be careful using EBay as there has been quite a few fake Sinn straps there lately.


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I don't think the AD there sells straps.


It beggars belief.


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

NYAndrew said:


> Here are a few quick pics of my 757 (not Diapal) with a satin finished tegimented bracelet.


Interesting combination, never thought it would work, but looking great.


----------



## scm64 (May 12, 2007)

Sinn technology is hardly a hoax. It's legit.

IMHO, they are one of the best watch companies going.

My 757:




























On Black Zulu


----------



## Koenta (Mar 24, 2009)

Here's mine on rubber.
Wich, i think is te best combo 
The watch is hard as a rock but unfortunately the bezel inlay isn't.
But hey that's a piece you can replace.
I realy love my 757, and will never sell it.


----------



## steampowered (Sep 27, 2011)

Lencoth said:


> It beggars belief.


Not really. I once went back to the AD in Malaysia where my Sinn was originally bought with the intent of stocking up on straps. They didn't stock straps either and didn't seem too eager to help and order some. I did not have time to wait anyway. My sources for straps have been watchbuys for original straps, and third party.


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

steampowered said:


> Not really. I once went back to the AD in Malaysia where my Sinn was originally bought with the intent of stocking up on straps. They didn't stock straps either and didn't seem too eager to help and order some.


I believe you and CMSgt Bo alright. But it just that I can't understand this kind of attitude and lack of service from an AD, but apparently that's the way it is.


----------



## pear (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello from Bangkok.
I love my 757 on matt bracelet. I have owned it for two years without noticable marks on it! I got the oem strap also but recently i have lost weight and found the strap to be too long. So i ordered dimodell chronissimo from freeda watch strap and found the strap to be almost identical to oem. I think dimodell could be oem producer for Sinn even. I ordered the xs size this time which fits my seven inch wrist perfectly.
The 757 is one of the best modern pilot watches in my opinion.


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

IMO hands down one of the best watches SINN makes.....:-!:-!:-!

BTW- if you have the SINN deployment you can buy straps reasonably on the WUS strap forum!

Note- a couple of the pic's borrowed......


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Bremont uses an unmodified ( they say it is modified, but I have not see anything about what is modified - except the look of the rotor and the script on it) COSC grade ETA.
Sinn a modified ( Diapal) Top Grade.

Do not forget, that this is the Sinn Forum, and we tend to be a tad biased.
We are Sinners.
On the Bremont Forum, they are just Bremont Fan Boys!


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

rybst said:


> Hi there fellow WISers (if there is such a word)
> 
> I am interested in a Sinn 757. I have several issues i need clarification and help with, please.
> 
> ...


Read above


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

My 856 UTC has been through some knocks on the table and going through doors and not a scratch on the tegimented steel anywhere. I'm not sure if it's because of the additional bead blast on the Sinn finish that makes it seem more scratch resistant. In comparison, when I had my Bremont Supermarines, they seemed to mark quite easily, even from a simple strap change and Bremont treats their steel to a hardening process as well. 

And, the two Bremont Supermarines I purchased both had to be exchanged with the Bremont factory for new pieces because of external scratches and damage when I took receipt which seemed excessive for treated steel, in my opinion.

I can vouch that the tegimented Sinn steel seems to hold up well.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

HR F1 said:


> my Bremont Supermarines, they seemed to mark quite easily, even from a simple strap change and Bremont treats their steel to a hardening process as well.
> 
> And, the two Bremont Supermarines I purchased both had to be exchanged with the Bremont factory for new pieces because of external scratches and damage when I took receipt which seemed excessive for treated steel, in my opinion
> .


That is interesting. I thought Bremont had achieved the same hardness as Sinn?

What did Bremont say, faulty batch?


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Janne said:


> That is interesting. I thought Bremont had achieved the same hardness as Sinn?
> 
> What did Bremont say, faulty batch?


Bremont didn't say anything specific about the damage to the cases. They just offered replacements and their apologies. Their customer service is quite good; I was really impressed with that aspect of the company.

The first Supermarine was purchased from my local AD (the replacement for this first piece was initially given to my father as a belated birthday present; he ended up giving it back saying it was too nice of a piece for him to accept and wear and he preferred his old Rolexes and the Sinn U1 I purchased for him last year). Anyway, when I arrived to pick it up, it was scratched up everywhere! I chalked it up to being a possible display model and a replacement was sent but in retrospect, even as a display model with a hard life, one would think the hardened steel would show more resilience.

The second one was purchased from another out of state to me AD and was supposed to have been a factory fresh piece but arrived with scratches and damage around and behind the lugs (looked like bad strap changing damage) and a faulty crown and again, a replacement was sent.

I have to admit disappointment in my brief ownership experience with the Bremonts, and the real highlight was the customer service. Just my personal opinion, but after owning them, I feel some of Bremont's models are priced a bit too optimistically even with the interesting technical aspects and unique designs; I don't think they are quite "there" yet to be commanding the premium prices that they do.


----------



## pear (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello from flooded Bangkok!

After two years she barely has any marks. Tegiment tech is real.


----------



## Hawaiiwatch (Jun 2, 2010)

HR F1 said:


> Bremont didn't say anything specific about the damage to the cases. They just offered replacements and their apologies. Their customer service is quite good; I was really impressed with that aspect of the company.
> 
> The first Supermarine was purchased from my local AD (the replacement for this first piece was initially given to my father as a belated birthday present; he ended up giving it back saying it was too nice of a piece for him to accept and wear and he preferred his old Rolexes and the Sinn U1 I purchased for him last year). Anyway, when I arrived to pick it up, it was scratched up everywhere! I chalked it up to being a possible display model and a replacement was sent but in retrospect, even as a display model with a hard life, one would think the hardened steel would show more resilience.
> 
> ...


I appreciate good customer service; but this is unacceptable. To attempt to pass off a obviously scratched or lug damaged watch as 'factory fresh' is unthinkable. Was Bremont 'hoping' you wouldnt notice, or simply hoping you would keep the watch since its what they sent? So they sent one damaged watch - mistakes happen. But then they did it again, to exact same customer, with identicle watch model. Trend. No mistake. Almost sounds like returns go back out as new merchandise or inventory is a absolute mess.

The fact you purchased 2 seperate but identicle Bremonts; both of which were scratched up upon arrival, but claimed to be perfect - is enough that Bremont is officially off my short list. Sending damaged goods and charging full price (or discounted no matter!) cant be overcome by extra straps and gifts or even GREAT customer service. The time for GREAT service was the first chance to impress customer during first exchange. Consider second watch was no better than first, then decide for yourself if Bremont CS is really that great? Seems Bremont prides itself on great customer service, after the fact, but missed class about how to provide the absolute basics on initial contact! No second chance to make a great first transaction.


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I agree but the OP is from Australia and I don't think the AD there sells straps. I would also be careful using EBay as there has been quite a few fake Sinn straps there lately.


I believe that the AD for Australia/New Zealand does sell straps. I requested a catalogue earlier this week via the Sinn website and was contacted the next day by a guy from Define Watches in Brisbane.

The Define Watches website definitely has a section for Sinn straps but I'm not 100% sure if they actually hold stock or have to order in from Germany?

I'm new to the Sinn forum (but have been lurking for a while) so apologies if I've got this wrong.


----------



## rybst (Nov 3, 2010)

oooo so pretty that picture!


----------



## bydandie (Mar 12, 2008)

Janne said:


> Bremont uses an unmodified ( they say it is modified, but I have not see anything about what is modified - except the look of the rotor and the script on it) COSC grade ETA.
> Sinn a modified ( Diapal) Top Grade.
> 
> Do not forget, that this is the Sinn Forum, and we tend to be a tad biased.
> ...


Well, I was looking for some posts on the 757 UTC and I came across this. The 757 UTC is one of the finest watches I have, and stacks up against my three Bremonts in terms of my liking for it. That said, the post quoted above does require a response from a 'fan boy'.

1 - How many watches use Nivaflex-1 mainsprings? Not many, and they aren't part of the standard COSC movements.

2 - The Soprod Valjoux 7750-_SO_ BI AC movement used in the Alt1-C range isn't standard either.

3 - Where was Bremont mentioned before you mentioned them Janne?


----------



## bydandie (Mar 12, 2008)

Hawaiiwatch said:


> I appreciate good customer service; but this is unacceptable. To attempt to pass off a obviously scratched or lug damaged watch as 'factory fresh' is unthinkable. Was Bremont 'hoping' you wouldnt notice, or simply hoping you would keep the watch since its what they sent? So they sent one damaged watch - mistakes happen. But then they did it again, to exact same customer, with identicle watch model. Trend. No mistake. Almost sounds like returns go back out as new merchandise or inventory is a absolute mess.
> 
> The fact you purchased 2 seperate but identicle Bremonts; both of which were scratched up upon arrival, but claimed to be perfect - is enough that Bremont is officially off my short list. Sending damaged goods and charging full price (or discounted no matter!) cant be overcome by extra straps and gifts or even GREAT customer service. The time for GREAT service was the first chance to impress customer during first exchange. Consider second watch was no better than first, then decide for yourself if Bremont CS is really that great? Seems Bremont prides itself on great customer service, after the fact, but missed class about how to provide the absolute basics on initial contact! No second chance to make a great first transaction.


To counter the above posts, I have three Bremonts and the only damage to the case has been after I slipped when putting a rubber strap on that wasn't really meant to go on it (and ended up stabbing myself with the force of the slip). I don't baby my watches, which is the reason why I prefer Sinn, Bremont and Damasko. The kolsterising technique used in Bremont and SUG cases that are hardened creates a hard shell on top of the softer material underneath, as shown by Damasko in their videos. Bottom line is that any impact that is focussed, such as with a strap changing tool, will create damage to either case.

In terms of the C/S, this sounds like the service was fro mwas the AD rather than the Bremont C/S itself; that said, I'm very surprised that the watches were damaged at all, and will guarantee that if you contacted HQ in Henley, or Mike Pearson in the states that you never have received any other than a satisfactory outcome.


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Spoonsey said:


> I believe that the AD for Australia/New Zealand does sell straps. I requested a catalogue earlier this week via the Sinn website and was contacted the next day by a guy from Define Watches in Brisbane.
> 
> The Define Watches website definitely has a section for Sinn straps but I'm not 100% sure if they actually hold stock or have to order in from Germany?
> 
> I'm new to the Sinn forum (but have been lurking for a while) so apologies if I've got this wrong.


I've ordered links from Define and had them within 2 days, so they definitely keep some items in stock. Nothing but a positive experience I must say as well, Peter was great to deal with despoite me not purchasing my watch from him.


----------



## hazmatman (Aug 2, 2007)

Tegimented steel is the real deal. It is very durable, but it is not scratchproof. I believe if you do a seach over on TZ you will find a rather idiotic man who proved the fact that tegimented cases will scratch & destroyed a Sinn case in the process. That being said, it is very durable and extremely resistant to scratching. Damasko ice-hardened cases are the closest to scratchproof I have ever seen.

The Diapal variant uses the same tegimented case as other Sinn models, it is the movement that is different. They use diamonds instead of rubys in the escapements. Is it worth the price difference??? Hard to say. I have a regular 757 UTC...works fine.

When it comes to straps, the Sinn U rubber strap is THE best, bar none. A close second, for me, is the Di-Modell Chronissimo Leather dive strap. Waterproof leather. Padded. VERY comfortable. I wear my DC66 exclusively on that strap, love it.

A bit late to the conversation, but there it is. You can't go wrong with the 757, great watch.


----------



## malina85 (Feb 7, 2012)

I absolutely love the brown leather watch band in the third picture of yours but can't find it ANYwhere in that color/style! Does anyone know where I can buy this, or do you think it's custom-made? Much appreciated!

(this is the pic I was referring to: )


----------



## allaction (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks like a Toshi, google Toshi watch straps.


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm amending my post because I've found the source!! nicholastime.com search for hirsch liberty straps as they carry the model without the cross stitch which is the exact version on your pic.



malina85 said:


> I absolutely love the brown leather watch band in the third picture of yours but can't find it ANYwhere in that color/style! Does anyone know where I can buy this, or do you think it's custom-made? Much appreciated!
> 
> (this is the pic I was referring to: )


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

found it!! nicholastime.com search for hirsch liberty, they have the version without the cross stitch


----------

